# anyone going to spain for the winter



## 117909 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi if anyone is heading down to Spain for the winter and would like company we are hoping to head off in the next week or two. We have travelled many times in France but never in Spain and having read some of the posts on here its doesnt sound very safe to travel on your own. Dont worry - we wouldnt be sticking plasters. Its just that there appears to be a feeling that there is safety in numbers and that a mh on its own appears vunerable. If Im being overcautious put it down to free floating anxiety. Thanks in anticipation

Pat


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
We hope to set off on the 27th of this month from Dover to Calais and on to Alicante. We are in a large 5th wheel but hope to reach our destination for the 1st december. We will be using motorways and therefore will have tolls to pay but we did the scenic route earlier this year on all the A roads and as we have been unavoidably delayed this year we just need to get to the sun!!! When we travelled earlier this year we did not encounter any problems, although having said that I know some people do. Please let me know if our dates are any good for you

Pauline and Carl

PS We have 2 dogs so will have to have regular wee stops!!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It is perfectly safe to travel solo if you are sensible. Although you here of the occasional "incident" these are few when compared to the number of travellers. There are potential problems in the Uk and France as well!

Just be cautious when you stop ie lock all doors and don't stop if someone signals you to move suggesting that you have a damaged tyre or some other such "emergency". The same should apply wherever you travel and not exclusively Spain.

This is my view based on 40 years of foreign travel as a hitchhiker, camper, caravanner and now motorhomer.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Please do not get to worried about travel in spain. We have done 3 trips through spain and have not had any problems. Do keep all valuables well out of view. 95% of campsites are very safe. Do not wildcamp in the middle of nowhere.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*spain touring*



carlandpauline said:


> Hi
> We hope to set off on the 27th of this month from Dover to Calais and on to Alicante. We are in a large 5th wheel but hope to reach our destination for the 1st december. We will be using motorways and therefore will have tolls to pay but we did the scenic route earlier this year on all the A roads and as we have been unavoidably delayed this year we just need to get to the sun!!! When we travelled earlier this year we did not encounter any problems, although having said that I know some people do. Please let me know if our dates are any good for you
> 
> Pauline and Carl
> ...


Hi
Just go back and read through the forums and you will find so much advice on travelling to spain.
Just enjoy it, have a great time.


----------



## 117909 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to all for your advice - to carlandpauline - we are heading off this weekend but if you see us on your travels - give us a shout - we will be in a Bessacarr 789. Really looking forward to getting to the sunshine and I will be aware of what to do and not to do. Again many thanks and let me be the first to wish you all a very merry Christmas.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I live in Spain and feel very safe walking in towns at night no packs of yobs or drunks unless you count the Brits in some of the popular tourist spots.
There are of course incidents but I suggest you are safer in Spain than most European countries.I have travelled extensively in my motorhome but do use camp sites and have never seen or been involved in any incident.
Just enjoy it be sensible and don't worry
Colin Frier


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I totally agree with Colin. Some people do silly things and of course the bandits target them. Why would anyone want to leave a bright pink womans purse on the passenger seat and go to the loo? Thats the sort of thing I mean. My last van was sold to my daughter in England and was broken into within two weeks and the electric distribution box etc stolen. I have never had a problem in Spain and right now I am travelling around to research exactly where UK sat TV can be received, what channels are strongest and SAFE places to stay for free or reasonable cost. Diesel at 95 cents /litre (Eroski) helps of course. Today its windy but warm up north in Peniscola


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi we done our first Spain last year, fitted expensive locks on the van, gas alarms....what can I say never needed them, great trip there and back.
We are heading off this year Ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao, then first stop looks like it is going to be Aranjuez outside Madrid.
We then travel on to the C&CC Rally at La Manga.
We are in a Hymer towing a little red Matiz (with all our business signwriting) on a trailer.

If you see us give us a wave.


----------

